# 2 Plant ID's Please



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Two of my favorite plants these days do not appear to be included in Plantfinder, our excellent plant database. I believe I have the proper identification for these two species but I am looking for confirmation.

The one on the left came to our club as Penthorum sedoides but when a member took some to the AGA Convention Cavan spotted it and said he believed it to be a Limnophilia species. I have done some research and come to agree with his assessment; I believe it to be Limnophilia sp. 'Wavy'.

The plant on the right came to me as Ludwigia sp. 'Red'. As first I thought it might be Ludwigia sp 'Ruben' or Ludwigia palustris but it doesn't really look like either of those and seems to have substantially smaller leaves.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It definitely is a _Limnophila_, and perhaps the 'wavy'. Probably a form of _L. aromatica_. The other is the 'red', which is nearly certain to be some kind of _L. palustris_, though I have no idea where it's supposed to be from.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Can't speak to the Limnophila, but the Ludwigia isn't L. sp. 'Rubin'—that has alternate leaves. In all probability, your plant is L. repens or L. palustris, but given your comment on size I'd suspect the latter. L. palustris is extremely variable, so leaf shape and size (and color, for that matter) can be all over the place, even within the same population.

Edit: Ah, I see Cavan got there first, but I totally forgot there was a "separate" Ludwigia going around as sp. 'red', LOL—since the flowers everyone got from it had no petals I wrote it off mentally as L. palustris and haven't paid it any attention since!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cavan and Amanda,

Thank you for your comments!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think the Ludwigia sp. "Red" in that thread is the same plant: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/78658-ludwigia-repens-rubin-another-hybrid.html
I wonder if that Ludwigia would develop fruits with germinable seeds in emersed culture.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

miremonster said:


> I think the Ludwigia sp. "Red" in that thread is the same plant: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/78658-ludwigia-repens-rubin-another-hybrid.html
> I wonder if that Ludwigia would develop fruits with germinable seeds in emersed culture.


Hi miremonster,

I am also growing it emersed, unfortunately no flowers yet.....maybe in the spring?


----------

